# Poka Premium



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We have stock Poka for a While now and if you want to enhance your garage or Studio then its worth checking out their range 

POKA


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Whenever I go on your website to place an order for Poka products, the ones I want are always out of stock!!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

ridders66 said:


> Whenever I go on your website to place an order for Poka products, the ones I want are always out of stock!!


Register to be notified and you will get an email as soon as they come back in stock - Stock is on its way


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

Ah yes must remember to register for those Poka products! gives me a bit of time to re-fill the piggy bank while waiting 💰😆


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Clean and Shiny said:


> Register to be notified and you will get an email as soon as they come back in stock - Stock is on its way


I have done! Still waiting!


----------

